# After Christmas bottom bumping



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

My friend Jim Allen had family in town for his daughters wedding and we took a pile of them fishing on Bill Hinson's 40' Cabo yesterday. Man, what a fine ride! We hit the small weather window just right and the fish were waiting on us with their mouths open. We hit 2 spots and caught our jack limit while picking up a dozen scamps or so and then headed to deep water. We fished a few spots from 600-800' and caught some real nice snowy, yellowedge, grey tile and longtail seabass. The fish boxes were stuffed and we headed back to the dock. I absolutely love fishing just before and on the full moon. They bit every spot we went to like they haven't eaten in weeks. Now is a great time to get out there if you can hit the weather right. We caught the jacks on pigfish and white trout that were caught the day before. Here is the only picture I took which was this morning before cleaning.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i see my buddy Dave Edwards, he made sure to give a me a call and let me know how tired and wore out he was from this trip, congrats sounds like a great day on the water


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Job Capt


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was a fun trip!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great job as alway's. Thanks.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Jake,

Thanks for report, pic, & sharing.
Best,


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Fine job there Capt. Jake. Thats a very fine box of fish. I got my butt kicked today on a center console. Wish I had been in that Cabo. I'm sore already and don't have close to that box of fish. Great job buddy.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job Capt!! we made it out too and did well with the ajs...looks like well have to wait a while before getting out in the gulf again. glad we took advantage of the weather window


----------



## BHUNT (Sep 26, 2012)

Capt Delynn

Were you on The Knot Today with the kid brother and his crew? I heard that was a mess of a day? looking forward to "stretching string" with you soon!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I was. Great crew but the weather was far from great. Tough day, my the crew was much tougher.


----------

